

The largest operator of autonomous vehicles - maalyex
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/06/22/google-didnt-lead-the-self-driving-vehicle-revolution-john-deere-did/?tid=hpModule_88854bf0-8691-11e2-9d71-f0feafdd1394

======
maalyex
Looks like someone else posted a couple minutes before me (with a slightly
different url and title).
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9758003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9758003)

